# Maytag WASHER / GE DRYER CAPACITY ??



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

I am like you I don’t know any of the capacity figures but I can say that the GE front-loader has a much larger tub than anything else GE has (except for maybe the Harmony) an I believe the other GE top-loaders have tubs just as large or larger tub as that old Maytag of yours. I am almost certain the front-loader will have a much larger tub than what you have. I know this is not the answer you were looking for but maybe it will help. 

As a side note that Maytag washer of yours was the best washer ever made in my opinion, I would hate to see it go. By best I mean most dependable that front-loader (any front-loader) will be a better machine in terms of performance and efficiency.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

3.2 is about 18# which most washers were. don't know why they stopped rating them that way. marketing??


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

p/s that LAT you have [may need repair]was a 30 year washer.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Maytag is fine*

Thanks again. The dryer I have overhauled several times since acquiring used with the house 20 years ago. The Washer has been bullet proof so far. Just thinking long term as I upgrade the laundry area.


----------

